# Color Mutation?



## BlizzardBeach (8 d ago)

I was wondering if anyone could tell me what color mutation this one is? Thanks in advance!


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Hi, Welcome to Talk Budgies!

Is this your budgie?
What is it sitting next to on the side of the cage?

The purpose of this forum is to promote the BEST PRACTICES in the care of budgies for their optimal Health and Well-Being*
*Locating an Avian Veterinarian*

*A Healthy Diet for your Budgie*
*Quality Seed Mix*
*CuttleBones, Mineral Blocks and Manu Clay Roses*
*Safe Foods for Budgies*
*The Truth about GRIT*

*Please take the time to read through the Site Guidelines, the FAQs, the Budgie Articles and all of the Stickies located at the top of each section of the forum.
Additionally, please be sure to read the thread "Posting on the Forums" which is linked below.

Truly, the very BEST advice anyone can offer you is to take the time to read ALL of the stickies throughout the various Talk Budgie forums as well as the Budgie Articles we have posted.
(Stickies are threads “stuck” at the top of each forum sub-section)
These are great resources for Talk Budgie members and have a wealth of reliable information which will assist you to learn the best practices in caring for your budgies for their optimal health and well-being.*

*SITE GUIDELINES*
*Posting on the Forums*
*Let's Talk Budgies!*
*FAQ*
*Articles*
*Be Prepared for Veterinary Care Expense*
*Avian First Aid*
*Quarantine - Is it Really that Important?*
*Quarantine Your Birds*
*A Heartfelt Plea to All Members*
*Tips For Discouraging Breeding*
*Before You Ever Consider Breeding Your Budgies*
*Guidance for Breeding Advice Threads*
*Cage sizes.*
*Essentials to a Great Cage*
*Dangers to Pet Birds*
*Resource Directory*

*Nice to have you with us. If you have questions after reading everything, please let us know.*


----------



## BlizzardBeach (8 d ago)

That's another one. I was notified ten minutes before they came that it was urgent and had to take them. The cage was behind filthy, water bowl was bone dry, no toys, oversized perch, and a cage that's way too small. I had no clue they even existed before this. Getting them a larger cage this coming week and already bought them a ton of toys.


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Thank you for rescuing them!💜

@StarlingWings will assist you with the mutation. *


----------



## BlizzardBeach (8 d ago)

Thank you! Hopefully, she will respond.


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

BlizzardBeach said:


> Thank you! Hopefully, she will respond.


*StarlingWings is in a different area and time zone. 
She will respond when she is online. 💜*


----------



## StarlingWings (Mar 15, 2013)

Hi there and welcome to the forums!

Thank you so much for rescuing these little ones and giving them the best chance at life. While the lighting isn't the best, this budgie is definitely opaline, and looks to be sky blue single factor violet. As far as I can tell s/he is single factor goldenface and not yellowface type II, which have the same effect on the feathers but goldenface is brighter. When they're a bit more settled in, photos would help to confirm, but in the meantime I'm fairly certain on this 

Meanwhile, you've come to a great place to stay updated on the best of budgie care practices. Please be sure to read through the forums' many budgie articles and "links" provided above to ensure you're up to date on everything. If you have any questions after doing so, feel free to ask as we'd love to help 

Hope to see you around and hear updates soon!


----------

